

Zeplin: Collaboration app for UI designers and front end developers - emre
https://www.zeplin.io

======
kelvin0
I am not very familiar with iOS and Android development workflows, but this
seems like a nice integrated set of tools. I also like the UI very much (from
what I've seen in the video)

